# Radiated



## bigred (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, Im looking for a 2 to 3 inch Radiated tortoise. I currently have one and live in California. Willing to drive to come ck out. Ed Merritt 714 726 5415


----------



## bikerchicspain (Mar 16, 2011)

An introduction would be nice!
Going in head first will not help you find what you are looking for, as people will think you have only come on the forum to find a tort.

Welcome to the forum, Could we please know your name?


----------

